# New Standard for ACSM



## c.jacob (28 Feb 2006)

Has Anybody else heard this?

  The Army Cadet Service Medal will be given after 4 years in rather than 5 years.  Apparently the Air Cadets came out with a service medal to be given after 4 years so the Army Cadet League is changing the strandard to be similar to the Air Cadet Medal.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (28 Feb 2006)

It's been like that for about a month now. I have already applied for my service medal and I should be recieving it by my Annual. And yes it was because of the air cadet service medal being 4 years.


----------



## xnazzx (1 Mar 2006)

Hey, do you guys have the site with the application form that says it has been changed to four years?


----------



## c.jacob (1 Mar 2006)

http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/pdf/_Sec%2013-%201%20Army%20Cadet%20Service%20Medal%20_ACSM_%20rev%20Dec%202005.pdf

First paragraph explains you need four years in and the application is at the bottom.


----------



## Chang (1 Mar 2006)

yup its now four years. i just got mine on parade last night lol


----------



## Guy. E (1 Mar 2006)

I have 4 years in Air Cadets and unfortunately relations with the current CO as opposed to 'my' old one aren't that ... spectacular...
Do you have details on this regarding Air Cadets?

Thank you.

Edward Guy


----------



## PViddy (1 Mar 2006)

Yes,

It's true, we have our own little fancy medal now.  this should answer your question(s).

 http://www.aircadetleague.com/pdf/medalnewpolicy_e.pdf 

Just pay your money and poof! a medal.


cheers

PV


----------



## Guy. E (1 Mar 2006)

Edit:



> NOTE: Application forms - Form # 2, for former Air Cadets are to be sent for verification, approval and
> fulfillment to the National Headquarters in Ottawa:
> Air Cadet League of Canada
> 313 Rideau St.
> ...



There is nothing attached to the document. I presume that it is the same as the Army Cadet one, however that says 'Army Cadet'.


----------



## condor888000 (1 Mar 2006)

http://www.aircadetleague.com/pdf/medal_app_former.pdf

Have fun.


----------



## PViddy (1 Mar 2006)

> There is nothing attached to the document. I presume that it is the same as the Army Cadet one, however that says 'Army Cadet'.




That's the criteria, the form you send in is another doc.  And their is two seperate forms, one for current cadets and one for prior cadet service.  It is presumed that the unit and/or league will pay for the medal if you are currently "serving" as a cadet.  If you've been a cadet, then it is out of your own pocket.

cheers

PV


----------



## c.jacob (2 Mar 2006)

The Air cadet Medal is more expensive than the army cadet one. The Army Cadet one is $10 and the Air Cadet one is $25


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2006)

i am one month short of getting that medal


----------



## q_1966 (2 Mar 2006)

Does that mean you can get a total of three maple leafs if your in for 7 years?

This is also nice, because I will age out before my 5th year


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Mar 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> Does that mean you can get a total of three maple leafs if your in for 7 years?


Correct


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Does that bar for each passing year (or maple leaf for army cadets) extend to air cadets is that only going to a one time thing for the air cadets(meaning one medal per person and no more). 

I would hope that COs of Air Cadet squadrons uphold the substance of the medal by not withholding it from qualified people. I'm sure stuff like this happens even nowadays. Any organization with a similar command structure is vulnerable to such abuse from the top.


----------



## ouyin2000 (17 Mar 2006)

Only army cadets are entitled to a bar (gold maple leaf for the undress ribbon) for more than 4 years (up to a max of 3 bars)


----------



## condor888000 (17 Mar 2006)

Apparently the Air Cadet League in all its wisdomo) decided that it would be too complicated to ship out bars.  :

I still say this is a bad idea...but who the hell cares what an ex-FSgt has to say....


----------

